

Google 2010 Zeitgeist - joubert
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/zeitgeist2010

======
markkanof
I don't understand how Katy Perry can be on the general fastest rising list,
but not on the entertainment fastest rising list? Is this a judgement on
Google's part that she isn't entertaining?

~~~
AntiRush
A plausible (if not likely) explanation is that a large number of the searches
for Katy Perry included other terms that caused Google to identify the
searches as "not entertainment".

~~~
run4yourlives
Depends on whose entertainment we're talking about I suppose.

------
varjag
The world is not flat, but it is shallow.

------
matt1
Off topic, but everytime I run across a Google site that I haven't seen before
I can't help but marvel at the beautiful simplicity of its design.

Combine that with the knowledge that Google A/B tests designs constantly, and
it makes you realize how important a simple design must really be.

------
johnyzee
> Fastest falling: 8. myspace layouts

So long myspace, we hardly knew you...

------
rwhitman
Google has certainly upped the ante on its design efforts, everything they've
been releasing lately looks beautiful

------
snth
So does pornography not count as entertainment? I'm surprised not to see porn
represented on this page at all.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>I'm surprised not to see porn represented on this page at all.

I'm surprised that you're surprised. You expect Google, in what amounts to a
press release, to direct people to pornography sites?

~~~
snth
So you're assuming Google is editing out the porn sites. I was assuming porn
sites legitimately didn't make the page, and I was surprised by that.

~~~
nborgo
They filter out pretty much anything that has to do with sex, whether it's
removal from Suggest or disabling instant search ("Press Enter to search").

It's hardly surprising that Google would remove it from these lists.

------
dochtman
If "nicki minaj" is directly under "justin bieber" in fastest rising, why is
there a bunch of other stuff between those terms in "fastest rising in
entertainment"?

------
Keyframe
In video review form <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0QXB5pw2qE>

------
redstripe
Nice charts. They seem to be fancier then what they provide in the
visualization API.
[http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gall...](http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gallery.html)

It would be nice if they shared more of what they used internally.

~~~
initself
Give them time. I thought that about the Google Finance charts, which are now
a part of the visualization API, but they weren't for quite some time.

------
dmix

      Fastest Rising Translations:
    
      5. beijing apartments
    

This is something I've noticed recently: Moving to China is something that is
becoming a much more popular among Americans.

~~~
jokermatt999
I'm surprised. Considering most of what I hear about China is in relation to
their government/censorship and manufacturing, what makes it an attractive
place to move to? I understand they're rising in educational prominence (there
was a story about that here recently even), but wouldn't the lack of freedom
of speech and press be a turn off? I don't mean this as a diss to China, I
seriously don't understand.

------
SimplePast
I prefer this interface <http://www.google.com/insights/search/#>

------
tibbon
Interesting how South America seemed to care more about the ash cloud over
Iceland (which I guess effected travel internationally, so it was an important
thing) more than the gulf oil spill (which was popular even in Asia).

But there's always funny little quirks in data you'll find like that. Trying
to draw too much from them will drive you mad.

------
will_critchlow
Interesting to compare product searches to actual sales data (we've been
looking at this with a client: [http://blog.reevoo.com/2010/12/datamining-
santas-grotto-pred...](http://blog.reevoo.com/2010/12/datamining-santas-
grotto-predicting-christmas-sales-with-real-data/)).

[Starts digging around in Excel...].

------
daliusd
Could somebody from Russia explain this "как жрать суши" (Translation: "How to
eat sushi?")? Why it is fastest rising?

~~~
dchest
Seems like a meme: people encourage others to google for "как жрать суши" and
look at the first link. The first link reads "Stop eating sushi, dumbass --
eat borsch and don't show off".

------
tocomment
Why don't they translate the foriegn words? And is this supposed to be
worldwide? Am I to understand the most popular search terms across the world
are in three languages and amost all englsih? If it's not worldwide report why
include the foreign terms?

Someone really dropped the ball on this one.

------
ThomPete
It's interesting.

Normally one would say that visualizing the data would increase it's
legibility and ability to interpret it.

With this I actually feel that the most interesting and understandable thing
is the listing

------
lhnz
Wait a minute WikiLeaks isn't there..! ;)

------
Vidura
Using which tool was the video made ? Can it me made with Google's Cloud tool
?

------
vinhboy
Fastest falling: Wamu -- LOL.

